# lower leg wound with visible bone, equaide?



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Owwwww...hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

So your vet looked at it and didn't give you antibiotics and didn't tell you to wrap it and how to treat it? This looks like a lethal injury if left untreated.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> So your vet looked at it and didn't give you antibiotics and didn't tell you to wrap it and how to treat it? This looks like a lethal injury if left untreated.


Read the OP's post fully. The vet treated it and the horse is on antibiotics.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Since you have a vet who is actively treating the wound, why not consult him regarding any suggestions you have already received and proceed according to his treatment plan?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Reno Bay said:


> Read the OP's post fully. The vet treated it and the horse is on antibiotics.


 I was so shocked I skimmed over that part. As dried as it looks I didn't think it was being wrapped. Also suprised how swollen if on antibiotics. Horses should be checked on daily also.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> I was so shocked I skimmed over that part. As dried as it looks I didn't think it was being wrapped. Also suprised how swollen if on antibiotics. Horses should be checked on daily also.


If it is being wrapped, maybe that picture was from before the vet was out? That would make more sense. I'd check on my boy daily if I could get up to him...thankfully my farm has lots of trustworthy workers and my phone number is on Reno's bridle (everyone knows that XD).


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am going to ask the vet about Equaide, but didnt know about until after he left. I also am going to ask him about the Furazone, just wondering if anybody had experienced lots of proud flesh after using it. The wound was actually still very moist, and it completely cleaned and wrapped right now. Ill be cleaning and changing the wrapping as soon as I get home from work. She's only been on the antibiotics and bute since yesterday and that picture was from before the vet came, so we will see how it goes. Going to be a long road to recovery
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Reno Bay said:


> If it is being wrapped, maybe that picture was from before the vet was out? That would make more sense. I'd check on my boy daily if I could get up to him...thankfully my farm has lots of trustworthy workers and my phone number is on Reno's bridle (everyone knows that XD).


 Doesn't matter who checks on them just so it is being done. What if that horse had been down or caught in a fence for 3 days. Doesn't sound too pleasant.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Ouch.....honestly I'd be getting after the vet for more help to deal with that one....it can get pretty ugly pretty fast with a wound like that. Good luck


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You need to keep in contact with your vet about how to treat your horse's wound. 
That is a very nasty cut to go putting sugar in it, please talk to your vet, s/he knows better what to do, than anyone on the internet.

I think your vet needs to stay very pro-active with this wound.
Did s/he give you instructions on changing bandages? How often? What topical meds?
Did the vet give you or tell you what bandaging material you need, telfa-pads?

I personally would have that wound wrapped from fetlock to hip.
That wound can go south in a hurry.

Good luck!


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes, the vet left very detailed instructions about daily cleaning and changing and what to use. I just hadn't heard of Equaide before today and was wondering what other people thought of it, and I will be asking my vet about it. It will be a daily changing for the foreseeable future until the vet checks and decides we can switch to every other day. 
Our horses are in a large pasture, I do see them everyday, and if i dont see one then i go out and find them. However up until the day she was lame (at which point I went to get her) she was standing with no favoring of the leg. It was when I saw her walking that I noticed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

PS cotton roll with Furazone wrapped around the wound, then sheet cotton covering a much larger portion of the leg with Vetrap around that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

jer216 said:


> PS cotton roll with Furazone wrapped around the wound, then sheet cotton covering a much larger portion of the leg with Vetrap around that
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like a plan. :lol:

Are you using a telfa-pad under the cotton, against the wound?
The shiny side of the telfa pad will not stick to the wound, and open it up everytime you change the dressing.


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

The vet gave us 4x4 pads to place directly over the wound and then put the cotton/multiple layers over that, I'll be asking about the Equaide after I change the wrapping today so I can give him an update at the same time. Luckily she is a perfect patient, just stands there through all the cleaning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Really watch the color of the bone. An exposed bone can die off if there was any injury to the outside of the bone. Please watch the bone carefully


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Get some *Resolve Wound Salve* as soon as possible.
This stuff is wonderful in the way that it heals there are pictures on the site of a filly with a similar injury and it has totally healed without leaving a scar. There are also pictures of a yearling of mine that cut his side open. This has now healed to about an inch square.

I have been around horses for many years, seen many really serious injuries and know that with care they heal but they can take many months to do so. *Resolve Wound *speeds it all up stops proud flesh and clears it if it is already present.
My vet has been astounded at how well it has healed Mush's wound and has been using it on another horse he was so impressed.

ResolveWound | Prevent and Eliminate Proud Flesh In Horses


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks so much ill check it out tomorrow. Did you use it right away with the open raw wound or wait til a layer of granulation had formed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I apologize for some of the negativity received. Everyone knows accidents happen as well as injuries occasionally going unnoticed. Now that the time has changed I am feeding in the dark both morning and night. 

I have a friend that had a horse fracture the cannon bone. I remember you could see bone, it was really scary to look at. She used Something like Woodson I forget. I will email her to see if she remembers. It healed without so much as a scar.

I wish you luck.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

wyominggrandma said:


> Really watch the color of the bone. An exposed bone can die off if there was any injury to the outside of the bone. Please watch the bone carefully


I agree. The bone needs to get covered with tissue as soon as possible. Packing in sugar encourages tissue granulation. Excessive tissue granulation, aka proud flesh can become a problem, but it's easily avoided, and not an issue until tissue granulation has covered the bone, which is imperative immediately. Tissue granulates quickly, so hopefully, it's covered. Resolve Wound is ideal for this type of wound, once the bone is covered, which in my experience happens very quickly. If the bone is not already covered by now, I would pack in sugar, without iodine, until bone is covered. This is how we treat these type of injuries, and we've healed some catastrophic ones with barely a trace of scarring.

Furazone will inhibit healing, and decreases wound contraction and delays regrowth of skin over a wound.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Check out this thread she did an AMAZING job healing her horse's injury.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/phoenix-had-accident-graphic-contents-66017/


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Furacin Salve encourages the growth of Proud Flesh which is exactly what this wound needs until the gap is filled in and the bone completely covered. We use furacin under a bandage until the granulation tissue has filled in the gaps and holes.

Then we switch to something that does not accelerate proud flesh but inhibits it. Once the proud flesh is in place, it becomes 'Nature's band-aid' and infection is usually not a problem.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

jer216 said:


> I am going to ask the vet about Equaide, but didnt know about until after he left. I also am going to ask him about the Furazone, just wondering if anybody had experienced lots of proud flesh after using it. The wound was actually still very moist, and it completely cleaned and wrapped right now. Ill be cleaning and changing the wrapping as soon as I get home from work. She's only been on the antibiotics and bute since yesterday and that picture was from before the vet came, so we will see how it goes. Going to be a long road to recovery
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Right now you _want_ granulation tissue (proud flesh) to cover the defect.
Any idea how that happened?


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

The only thing I could think of would be a protruding or fallen tree branch. I walked the entire fence line and there were no loose wires, but part of their area is wooded so that's what I'm guessing. 
Thank you to everyone who has given suggestions and words of advice. She is perky and spunky and putting full weight on the leg, but I'm just holding my breath until the bone is covered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

jer216 said:


> Thanks so much ill check it out tomorrow. Did you use it right away with the open raw wound or wait til a layer of granulation had formed?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didn't use *Resolve Wound* to start because I had never heard of it!

I was using pure Neem Oil which was keeping it clean, the flies away and stopping a lot of the oozing sticking to his belly. It was only after a couple of weeks that I heard about* Resolve Wound* that I got some. 
As I am in the UK it took about a week to arrive so, I started using it about three weeks into the injury. 

I thought that I noticed a change in the front of the wound healing within four or five days. You can never be sure if it is wishful thinking or fact! 
After two weeks the change was definitely for the good. 
My vet hadn't seen the wound from a week after it happened to about 10 weeks on and he just could not believe how well it had healed. He kept looking and shaking his head. He went away with some *Resolve Wound* for another horse that had a severe pastern injury. 

Please get some, follow the instruction and you will be astounded at the change within a week.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I would not use anything on that would unless approved by your vet. I won't suggest anything to use on the wound.. and think that since your vet is closely involved it would be very irresponsible of me to do so. 

Bone exposure is a very serious thing.. and I wish you and your horse all the luck in the world for a complete and pain free recovery. 

I also do not understand the critique you have received here. I had my hands on my horses (and cattle) at least 2X a day and they still had the occasional horrific accident.. it is part of the business of owning livestock. You found your horse injured badly and addressed it promptly. 

Wishing you the best! Please keep us updated and if you can find the time, be specific on the course of recovery. One of us may need this knowledge for our own horse sometime!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I've used vetericyn, and granulex with good success on deep wounds, but I would definitely ask the vet 1st. It may be that you need to use something to promote tissue growth now, and then change treatments to slow down the tissue growth once the injury has healed some.
I can't find the ingredients list for the Equaide, but if it prohibits proud flesh then it probably is designed to slow down tissue growth and possibly decrease blood flow to the area which you may not want.


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone. After consulting with the vet again, the current plan is to use Vetericyn and FuraZone until the bone is covered and sufficient regrowth is present, then we'll switch to Equaide to prevent excessive tissue regrowth. For now we also are keeping the skin separated from the inner tissue so it doesn't grow together yet, which would leave a bigger opening in the end since the skin is so far back right now. Of course subject to change based on how the healing process is going, but that's the plan for now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

jer216 said:


> Thanks everyone. After consulting with the vet again, the current plan is to use Vetericyn and FuraZone until the bone is covered and sufficient regrowth is present, then we'll switch to Equaide to prevent excessive tissue regrowth. For now we also are keeping the skin separated from the inner tissue so it doesn't grow together yet, which would leave a bigger opening in the end since the skin is so far back right now. Of course subject to change based on how the healing process is going, but that's the plan for now!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This will be a really neat thread to follow (barring any set-backs). It really amazes me how much more resilient horses can be with modern medicine. Do you have a prognosis from the vet yet?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I had one similar to that and I used raw honey on it. I would clean it every other day, then use a sterile wound dressing with honey on it and I padded and wrapped it tight. The honey promotes healing and stops infection, does NOT promote proud flesh and also helps to minimize scarring. It also falls into the "can't hurt" category of medications, which Furazone does not.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

check out Doc Underwoods Please heck call Buddy himself
Underwood Horse Medicine - Wynnewood Oklahoma


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

The vet said no tendons were damaged, as for the final outcome he said if everything goes well all that should be left is an ugly scar, and that I could look into skin grafts in the future if I was concerned about the cosmetics of it. Not even thinking about that right now as its so far in the future and I'm just focused on getting the bone covered and new tissue growing. Right now she's not lame at all and is bearing full weight on the leg (granted. shes on bute and the only walking she's doing is from the stall to the crossties)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedMare (Nov 7, 2012)

Poor baby hope she gets better soon. good luck


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

In Jan. 2011 a horse boarded here had been jumping in/out of the round bale feeder, he must have slipped and his foot went under the metal piece and did a little worse than that.
I had to clean it twice a day, they gave me cream to put on it and wrap it. He was on antibiotics too. We had to take him to the vets once a week for them to clean it thoroughly (where we are it's -30 here in Jan. and no barn) and cut off any proud flesh coming.
He now has a small scar but by that summer it was healing up great, we just had to clean it a couple times a day but left it unwrapped.
It looks worse but thankfully this guy didn't cut a tendon!
Good luck and keep us posted on how he's doing.....


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Just posting a couple of pictures from this summer, happier days!


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

One more


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

VERY BEAUTIFUL HORSE! I have seen injuries like that before where the horse "degloved" their leg,sometimes they look REALLY bad and after you can't even tell it ever happened. be hopeful!

Furazone does promote proudflesh. I like to keep it simple and rinse with saline. but, I would follow the vets advice and keep it moist ,clean and covered rather than nitpick about proudflesh developing right now. 

derma-gel is very good stuff as is equi-aide, any hydrogel product for wounds that need to be kept moist without impeding healing. 

however,
I would wait until all the bone is covered until I would mess with anything. follow the K.I.S.S method. (Keep it simple, sweety!)

Hope all goes well! 

keep us updated.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Critter sitter said:


> check out Doc Underwoods Please heck call Buddy himself
> Underwood Horse Medicine - Wynnewood Oklahoma


This is the stuff that my friend w/ the cannon bone fracture used. She had just about zero scar.

PS - GORGEOUS HORSE! LOVE that cute little face!


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

jer216 said:


> The vet said no tendons were damaged, as for the final outcome he said if everything goes well all that should be left is an ugly scar....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Great news! As for the ugly scar, that can be avoided with the right protocol. We fixed some up as bad, or worse with virtually no scar. You may find this information helpful. How To Treat Proud Flesh | ResolveWound


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Mt heart skipped a beat when I saw this photo!
I hope he is well as soon as possible!


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

One thing I forgot to mention is, for best results, avoid products with which you cannot bandage, or wrap the leg. Bandaging plays a critical role in accelerating tissue growth, while reducing excessive granulation tissue (proud flesh) to leg areas, and this injury should be wrapped several weeks for best results.


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Day 3 before wrapping, the dark vertical line is a shadow from the spotlight we were using while cleaning it


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That is amazing. I would never have thought that to be a treatable injury. I would have had an absolute heart attack had i come home to that! That is one lucky pony to have you as a mama. I would assume this will be a long road for you. But it actually looks a ton better than the first picture believe it or not....


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Your horse is gorgeous! It is heartbreaking to see an injury like that. Sounds like you have things as under control as is possible. I hope your beautiful girl recovers fully and quickly. It sounds like she is a model patient. Thank God for that. 

No matter how safe one tries to be, horses seem to find a way to get hurt. I had a horse rear up and come down on a wooden fence post once. It was so random and unbelievable. I thought she was dead for sure as the wound was so deep in her (looked like her insides were coming out) but... full recovery. That was after a bunch of tears and a bit of gagging from me and a lot of bandage changes and care. Amazing how even when you think you can't get closer to a horse, you spend all that time in the careful care giver role and you bond even more.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

jer216 said:


> Day 3 before wrapping, the dark vertical line is a shadow from the spotlight we were using while cleaning it


Looking good! See, there's hope!  This filly barely has a scar, and the cut was all the way to the bone, although the bone was not exposed as long as in your case. However, your horse looks very good.

The scar on this filly as gotten even smaller, and less noticeable.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

This is the horse whose leg was torn up like yours. She tore the entire upper front of her right foreleg wide open, to the bone. I used nothing but water to clean it and honey and sterile ABD pads, quilted wraps and vet wrap to heal her. This picture is a couple months after the healing. Unless I clipped the leg very close you could not see the scar.


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the pictures, they're giving me hope!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Here's a few pics of the horse I was telling you all about....

This is when it first happened (Jan. 5/11), you couldn't see the bone from the angle that I took the pic from but there was a good 3" or more of it showing!










This is where you can see the bone......definetly wasn't pretty to clean it twice a day....9 days after the accident.










This is from June......










This is from July 2011










I don't have any recent photos of just his leg but this was this past fall out on a trail ride, his owner Lukas and Starbuck are taking in the view......you would never know he had injured himself like he did, right from the time it happened he was able to walk on it, at first with a bite of a limp but after a few weeks you would never know.....










There is hope for your horse! Just takes time and healing......


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Activated Manuka Honey will be the best stuff you can use on this wound.

Firstly buy yourself a 4 litre garden pump spray, sterilise it inside with some boiling water thenmake up a solution of saline. 

Clean the wound twice a day by pumping up and spraying th ewound with saline. 

Using disposable nappies, coat the nappy with the honey and use it on the wound as a dressing. For the first week change twice daily then as it develops proud flesh go to once daily.

Once there is a good layer of proud flesh over the wound start burning off the proud flesh with Copper Sulphate.

Mix the crystals in sterile water (previously boiled) until no more will disolve. This is the solution you will use for some time.

Apply vaseline to the area surrounding the wound to protect the good skin, especially below the woound as the solution will trickle down. Then with a paintbrush paint the solution onto the wound.

Each day you weill need to remove the scab, reapply the vaseline and then paint the wound.

Once the proud flesh is level with the surrounding healthy skin, stop applying the Copper Sulphate solution. You may then need to wait a few days before applying the solution again. When the proud flesh grows above the surrounding skin you start the process again.

You may be doing this for several months but if you are diligent in your treatment you'll be able to have the injury heal with minimal scarring.

In July my young horse put his leg through the fence below are a few photos taken through the healing process - I need to take an update photo but the injury is just a small line now
Day 1








Day 7








Day 15








Day 23








Say 84


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Isn't it amazing how flesh will regrow like that! I thought Starbuck was a goner when he injured his......the vet told me that he's seen less worse than his where the owners have put them down  they didn't want to put the money out or the time to heal it up......


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Manuka Honey (30+) is very good but it is also very messy unless you can get the prepared dressings. I started using it on Mush's wound but being unable to wrap it all that happened was it melted and dripped off, attracted flies and left a horrible sticky mess! It was also expensive. 

*Resolve Wound* was certainly the answer in his case. Easy to apply, non astringent so it doesn't sting and as it goes a long way, works out ridiculously cheap!
The amazing thing is the way that the hair grows back leaving little to no scar.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Certainly had no problem with the honey - what type did you use - you need to use the creamed version.


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Active Manuka Honey Cream-30% Active Manuka Honey UMF 15+:Amazon:Beauty

Is this the right stuff?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

MGO Manuka Honey 30+ | Naturalife

Found 30+ but need to see if they ship internationally
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't worry about the stuff in tubes you need more than that
Go to the local supermarket and buy a jar of 'Activated Manuka Honey' from the shelf. It works perfectly well. I went through a whole jar on my horses wound.

The higher rating the better but be aware with the higher rating comes some discomfort when applying it.

My horses wound - see a few posts before never became infected which I believe was because I didn't handle the wound itself. Cleaning was done with the pumpspray of saline and the honey put on the dresing using a spoon.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> This is the stuff that my friend w/ the cannon bone fracture used. She had just about zero scar.
> 
> PS - GORGEOUS HORSE! LOVE that cute little face!


 I have used it twice with Zero scar and I had a friend horse attacted by a mountain Lion recover Terrible wounds with very little scaring and a t post to the chest on another one you can see that on on the site.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

The honey works well, but it's a much slower process. I'd rather aggressively treat it, and be done. 

Out of all the posted photos, look at the those with the best results, ie. least scarring. The photos really do speak for themselves. I think the cases turned out well on this thread, and other threads I've seen, but some are better than others, and accomplished in a shorter time frame.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

6W Ranch said:


> The honey works well, but it's a much slower process. I'd rather aggressively treat it, and be done.
> 
> Out of all the posted photos, look at the those with the best results, ie. least scarring. The photos really do speak for themselves. I think the cases turned out well on this thread, and other threads I've seen, but some are better than others, and accomplished in a shorter time frame.


Did you look at my photos?

I used the honey for no more than 2 weeks - it works well and fast and I didn't have to ppoultice or deal with infection. This is the first wound I've dealt with on a horse that hasnot infected - and I've dealt with many.

I now have a jar of honey in my first aid box permenantly


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Just out of curiosity (yes, I would check with my vet before doing anything) at what point did people start using ResolveWound or Underwoods? Did you wait until the granulation tissue was level with the rest of the skin, or start earlier? Still a ways to go before I even use it, but was just wondering.


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Tnavas said:


> Did you look at my photos?
> 
> I used the honey for no more than 2 weeks - it works well and fast and I didn't have to ppoultice or deal with infection. This is the first wound I've dealt with on a horse that hasnot infected - and I've dealt with many.
> 
> I now have a jar of honey in my first aid box permenantly


The honey looks like it worked wonders, I can't believe the difference!


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Tnavas said:


> Did you look at my photos?
> 
> I used the honey for no more than 2 weeks - it works well and fast and I didn't have to ppoultice or deal with infection. This is the first wound I've dealt with on a horse that hasnot infected - and I've dealt with many.
> 
> I now have a jar of honey in my first aid box permenantly


2 Weeks? I see.... Well, I thought your horse took quite a bit longer than that based on the number of days you have posted on the photos. Is that 84 days you have posted on the most recent photo? It turned out pretty well. 

I prefer a fast, and effective one-step solution that is less expensive than buying Manuka honey (high quality Manuka honey is not cheap), a pump sprayer & copper sulfate. What's great is there are many solutions. Some faster, cleaner, less $$$, and more effective than others.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

6W Ranch said:


> 2 Weeks? I see.... Well, I thought your horse took quite a bit longer than that based on the number of days you have posted on the photos. Is that 84 days you have posted on the most recent photo? It turned out pretty well.
> 
> I prefer a fast, and effective one-step solution that is less expensive than buying Manuka honey (high quality Manuka honey is not cheap), a pump sprayer & copper sulfate. What's great is there are many solutions. Some faster, cleaner, less $$$, and more effective than others.


His treatment cost me a 16 pack of nappies, 14 vet direct Vetwraps, a pot of Honey and a few ounces of Copper Sulphate, and of course the spray - total cost of treatment about NZ$70

enerally I throw on some salt and leave it at that. This was my young horse who I wanted to sell so did need to consider the final result. HAving seen other injuries that have been treated with honey I gave it a go. Eventually it was more a question of time.

The horse is now sold and I saw him two weeks ago and the wound is closing up from the outside edges now and will end up a single line, no swelling or proud flesh. When I first saw the wound I could have cried - the horse was out on lease at the time and he'd never had a cut on him in his whole life before.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Tnavas, I think you did a great job healing the wound. In my opinion, there are better products than honey, for severe leg wounds, but it turned out well. The pump sprayer idea is great!


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

I decided to use the pump spray as the place I yarded him up in - he was on box rest for 6 weeks - only had well water, plus being a young horse and the first time he'd been injured I was thinking about being safe myself - I'm in my 60's and not so agile to get out of the way of a protesting hoof.

What do youo use for really bad wounds, I used to be an Animalintex user for big wounds until I saw the healing of my friends horse

From this an argument with a gate catch at high speed - shortly after it happened








To this - traditional vet stitched etc within a couple of days the wound broke down, stitches fell out and the whole lot infected









Then owner used Activated Manuka Honey, she melted it and syringed it into the deep cavity and teh rest was smeared on - no bandage, just stitched a piece of parka nylon into the lining of the horses cover.
Week 5 and back in work


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Tnavas said:


> I decided to use the pump spray as the place I yarded him up in - he was on box rest for 6 weeks - only had well water, plus being a young horse and the first time he'd been injured I was thinking about being safe myself - I'm in my 60's and not so agile to get out of the way of a protesting hoof.
> 
> What do youo use for really bad wounds, I used to be an Animalintex user for big wounds until I saw the healing of my friends horse


Yes, I am definitely going to utilize the pump sprayer idea for large wounds, as I prefer to clean with saline. I use Resolve Wound for everything. I am biased, since we produce this product, and have recently made it available to the public. This formulation has quite a history, and I've seen near miraculous results. What I like so much about it, is it pulls a wound together fast, and hair (not white) grows without barely a trace of scar. Also, it kills fungus and bacteria on contact, while preventing and eliminating proud flesh. It can revive seriously damaged, almost dead tissue, and grow hair there. 

The other products we use are icthammol to draw infection from deep within a wound. It also helps stimulate granulation tissue where needed in the early stages. We use it a lot the first day or two.

Also, sugar for the same reasons mentioned above, however, we do not mix the sugar with betadine, but use saline. 

We've tried it all, but found our formulation, Resolve Wound, which was developed years ago, works most efficiently. Occasionally, we'll take on outside horse for treatment, but have gotten away from that, and started making the formulation available to the public.

Here's a colt I'm treating for the last 3 1/2 weeks. He had a rough go the first week, as the wound was almost all the way through his leg, and infection was deep inside. No healing took place for the first week because of the trauma and severity. However, after that, it come along nicely. The unsightly bump is where the tendon was lifted forward is expected to completely flatten. Our vet will be out again today to take a look. 
Warning! Graphic Injury Photos | ResolveWound


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Amazing! Did you start right away with ResolveWound over the sugar? I want to have something ready when the bone closes over instead of waiting until its no longer exposed and then deciding. 

One small change we made: now washing wound with a chlorohexadine solution instead of Vetericyn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you. I started with Resolve Wound, the first day or two, and the healing was not going anywhere, which is a sure sign infection is occurring. That's when I got the colt on tucoprim, and used ichthammol for a few days. The wound was so deep, and no product could get to that internal area, but ichthammol can draw infection very well, which is why I choose it sometimes over sugar. Sugar is great for an injury like yours where you need to get granulation stimulated fast.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Amazing healing, very impressed. Can I buy this product in New Zealand?


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you. Yes, we ship to New Zealand. So far, Internationally, we've shipped to the U.K., Canada and Australia. Purchase | ResolveWound


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Maggie day 5


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

trying to rotate pic


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Were using 4x4 gauze pads to apply the ointment, wondering if I should start putting something different on the top few inches, it's completely level with her skin, and keep using furacin on the rest. Not sure what effect it would have, and haven't asked the vet, just got in from changing the wrapping tonight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Kep building up the proud flesh until the bone is covered, once that is safely covered then you can start eating away at the proud flesh.

Proud flesh has no nerves only blood vessals to suppply the underlying skin so that it can heal from the outside in.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Jer, furicin (Nitrofurazone) ointment DECREASES wound contraction and epithelialization (delay of regrowth of skin over a wound). You are actually delaying what you are trying to accomplish. Honestly, tissue granualation should be taking over much more rapidly. Your horse will be better served if you will pack a paste of sugar/vetericyn or saline into wound and wrap. I would really pack it in there good. Trust me, furicin is delaying the whole process. It's on old stand-by that many vets haven't let go of. We don't use it, as it delays healing. Kinda like betadine, counter productive to wound healing. You may find this helpful, although proud flesh isn't applicable in this case. I think the sugar pack is worth trying for a day, and see how you get along. It's not going to hurt anything, and you may be surprised at the improvement.


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks 6W, how thick of a layer would you pack over the wound?


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Try to make a paste thick enough to cover the surrounding tissue, and stay put as you wrap. If you find it's not sticky enough to stay put, you can add a little raw honey, and that will help form a paste dense enough. I would just pack some on there tonight, and if you have a hard time get a little raw honey tomorrow and add.


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Day 9, granulation tissue starting to cover bone. Top half is looking bigger though. Vet stopping out this week to check up


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking fabulous
Well done


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks a lot better then it did. I hope it keep improving, you are taking great care of it.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

it's looking good! Keep up the good work!


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

The tissue is looking a lot better.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

jer216 said:


> Day 9, granulation tissue starting to cover bone. Top half is looking bigger though. Vet stopping out this week to check up


BTW, Don't worry about the top. Resolve Wound can dissolve that. This is what it needed to do.


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks, it's good to know that. I am ordering ResolveWound, based on pictures I was most impressed by those results. Going to order now so I have it on hand when the wound is healed enough to start using it!


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm available to help, so just get in touch with me thru the website if you have any questions.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

It's looking way better. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Day 17*

Here are some pictures from day 17. Her leg swelled up pretty badly a couple days after she finished the round of antibiotics so I called the vet and am picking up more antibiotics tomorrow. She's been sound since day 1, hard to believe. One wound picture is from before cleaning since it's the angle I've been posting, then the other one is after cleaning. It's been bleeding much more the last two days. The vet said not to worry too much about that as all the granulation tissue is coming in and it's very vascular. Scary to see all that blood though.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

the blood is good I was told with our boarder's horse, that means blood is circulating and the wound is healing......it's looking really good!


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Day 2 of antibiotics, no change in swelling or heat. When the leg swelled up she also got this big edema on her stomach which is still there. Ill post a full body picture without you can see the edema (lower abdomen) and full leg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Full body pic


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Is she on sulfa drugs? Sulfa allergies can do strange, serious things, including swelling. How long has she been on antibiotics? The wound looks very good and healthy. The upper leg swelling looks like what I've seen with sulfa allergy. This horse swelled up all over. She looks bright, which is a good sign. Does she have fever?


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Interesting. And on a side note she is very sensitive, after her yearly vaccinations she got hives all over her body, and one mosquito bite leaves a huge welt
I'm not sure about the sulfa - she is on bute and Uniprim antibiotics. She was off the antibiotics and bute for 2 days when the swelling started and is still swollen now (a day and a half after restarting). Do you know if those contain sulfa?
I haven't taken her temperature since the first day (don't know why, duh!) but will do today. Thanks for the suggestions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Wait that's not right - she was off them for TWO days when the swelling appeared.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Update*

Day after injury: 33
Days of using Resolve Wound: 9


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Here's a side by side of before I applied RW and 9 days after use. The bone's completely filled over now and new skin around the edges is starting to form! The tissue is also not as red and irritated


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

It's really come on well that RW works very well


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I have read quite a bit of this thread. Your horses injury is astonishing. 

I have a question for the folks whom have been through such injuries with their horses... Do veterinarians ever do skin or muscle grafting for equines? If there was exposed bone, I would assume it would warrant for some kind of grafting.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Oxer said:


> I have read quite a bit of this thread. Your horses injury is astonishing.
> 
> I have a question for the folks whom have been through such injuries with their horses... Do veterinarians ever do skin or muscle grafting for equines? If there was exposed bone, I would assume it would warrant for some kind of grafting.


I know with Starbuck they didn't do any skin or muscle grafting. It's been almost 2 yrs. ago that he had his accident climbing in the round bale feeder....guess where i found him the other night!!! He wouldn't climb out of it....he might remember the last time he did he hurt! So I had to get hubby to come down and flip the feeder over top of him, good thing he is such a quiet boy! We put 12" legs on the feeder, so now hopefully this will stop him from climbing in it.....


----------



## CattieD (Nov 6, 2012)

looks heaps better hope all stays well and you have no relapses


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

That is looking so much better!

I am still amazed at hw fast it begins to have such a good effect.

Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

Day 54, Resolve Wound Day 30

We had a period of minimal progress with lots of leg swelling, so after talking to my vet we put her on penicillin and dexamethasone to see if it would come down at all. It has! Also her bandage came down during the day once while I was at work so was exposed to freezing cold all day and got pretty dry. It's still swollen, but way less than before, and some swelling is normal. Posting pictures taken today. I've been changing it every 2-3 days, vet said I could go longer but that's as long as the bandage will stay up. Good start to the new year!


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

swelling before and after meds


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

definetly looking better!


----------



## jer216 (Nov 12, 2012)

*day 69*

Chugging along, here are some updated pictures of day 69. She's tolerating the bandage changes and cleanings so well, I know I would be getting crabby by now if it were me!


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

What are you doing now to reduce the proud flesh and encourage the wound edges to close?

Wound looks good but doesn't appear any smaller than before. I would have expected it now to be reducing in size as the skin closes up.


----------

